# R31 Steering Wheel



## bbuddr (Jun 11, 2014)

Pretty much all I want to know is will this boss adaptor fit any model R31 and will it fit most aftermarket steering wheels, mainly the one I will link below, I'm not too sure when it comes to this sort of thing so I just thought I'd make sure

Boss Adaptor - Nissan Skyline R31 Steering Wheel Adaptor Boss KIT | eBay

Steering Wheel - NEW 350mm 13 8" Inch Deep Dish Sport Racing Suede Steering Wheel Horn Button | eBay


----------

